# Both homosexuals and pedophiles claim it isn't a "Choice"



## Sunni Man (Jan 6, 2013)

Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.

Gays say that it's impossible to change; and reversion therapy to make them straight won't work because they were born that way..

And now there is a push to make therapy that focuses on making gays go straight illegal.


Pedophiles basically say the same thing; that they can't stop molesting children because they were born that way..

Yet, vast amounts of money is spent on therapy in prisons to change their behavior.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"

Anyone that thinks it's a choice needs to ask themselves if there was a point in their life where they CHOSE to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.

In regards to pedophiles I believe it's the same thing. They simply cannot help themselves, they know it's wrong but they just cannot help that they are physically attracted to boys and girls. 

We don't choose who and what we are sexually attracted too. Turning someone straight is as futile as turning someone gay and you can't make grown men/women attracted to little boys and girls


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

There is no gay gene. But poor ignorant Sunni is lost.  Behavioral preferences can be imprinted upon a small baby or child during development, that is hard or impossible to change. It's how teh brain works.

Looking for it in genes without understanding how genes work is where Sunni-tool errs.. as it is where advocates of 'born gay' err


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"
> 
> Anyone that thinks it's a choice needs to ask themselves if there was a point in their life where they CHOSE to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.
> 
> ...



and what you say does not demand there be a 'gay' gene or a 'pederast' gene


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 6, 2013)

Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
They should either be locked away for life or killed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2013)

In one case you are committing a crime against an unwilling victim
The other is a relationship between consenting adults

So what is your point?


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> They should either be locked away for life or killed.



Hmmmm, killed? I have the emotional sentiment, but there is that damn constitution thing. Life terms? For what exactly? I'd have to know the exact circumstances, charges and evidence before I'd agree to lock somebody away for life. 

Who gets to define 'pederast'? The same legislatures you all claim can't tie their own shoes, or the voters most of here have contempt for?

It's easy to spout nonsensical emotional dribble, but try and be serious aqnd rational.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 6, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> They should either be locked away for life or killed.


I agree with this for both pedophiles and homosexuals........


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> ...



Why do you bother getting out of bed every day?







suicide is a viable option...lead the way Sunni


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.  Gays say that it's impossible to change; and reversion therapy to make them straight won't work because they were born that way..  And now there is a push to make therapy that focuses on making gays go straight illegal.  Pedophiles basically say the same thing; that they can't stop molesting children because they were born that way..  Yet, vast amounts of money is spent on therapy in prisons to change their behavior.



Heterosexuals also say their orientation is not a choice.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> In one case you are committing a crime against an unwilling victim
> The other is a relationship between consenting adults
> 
> So what is your point?


That both claim it isn't a choice and they can't change.

One group is told by therapists it's impossible to change; even if they wanted to.

And the other group is forced to try and change.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

The point is that pedophilia is a disease and a crime, while heterosexuality and homosexuality are unchosen genetic forms of sexuality.  Both heteros and homos can be and are pedophiles.


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In one case you are committing a crime against an unwilling victim
> ...




People try and change pedophelia? I always thought it was about about control, not getting pedophiles to become attracted to adults.   Sunni, you are sooooo stupid sometimes.


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The point is that pedophilia is a disease and a crime, while heterosexuality and homosexuality are unchosen genetic forms of sexuality.  Both heteros and homos can be and are pedophiles.



a disease? too broad an interpretation. Pedophilia is not like cancer or aids.


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -719 reputation points from Sunni Man.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> ...



Blow me Sunni, blow me.,


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In one case you are committing a crime against an unwilling victim
> ...



Pedophilia is a crime, homosexuality, not. 

One can not be compelled by the state to discontinue an otherwise legal activity absent a rational basis. 

Pedophiles also do not constitute a class of protected persons with regard to their private lives, which is the case with homosexuals.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Dante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that pedophilia is a disease and a crime, while heterosexuality and homosexuality are unchosen genetic forms of sexuality.  Both heteros and homos can be and are pedophiles.
> ...



That is one definition, a limited one.

dis·ease  
/di&#712;z&#275;z/
Noun
A disorder of structure or function in a human, animal, or plant, esp. one that produces specific signs or symptoms or that affects a...
A particular quality, habit, or disposition regarded as adversely affecting a person or group of people.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 6, 2013)

I think sexual preference *can* be a choice for some, but for many it just is what feels right and natural since they were young, so really not what I would define as a choice. However, I think that as society becomes more accepting, there will be more people experimenting, which could lead to realizations and/or choices of one preference over the other, or enjoying both and deciding they're bisexual. When something is no longer a taboo in a society, then people aren't compelled to repress their desires. I can understand the importance for the gay community not complicating the issue, and wanting it to only be defined as genetic, but I think it's more complex than that.

Anyone who gets off on victimizing a child is FUBAR...maybe some sort of lobotomy as a "cure" to protect society, but still a very long prison sentence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Lobotomy should be part of a convicted pedophiles path out confinement, twenty years down the line.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In one case you are committing a crime against an unwilling victim
> ...



So what is your point?

Even if homosexuality were a choice, it is a choice between consenting adults

One is a crime and the other a consensual relationship


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.
> 
> Gays say that it's impossible to change; and reversion therapy to make them straight won't work because they were born that way..
> 
> ...



I do not support the gay lifestyle. I do not support marriage for gays. But comparing a normal gay to a pedophile is ignorant, stupid and beyond retarded.

As for therapy, it is understood that anything short of castration does not work on pedophiles. Therapy is a crutch, rather then admit they can not be helped our Government sentences them to a short term and then sends them back out to offend again.

Laws need to change, The law needs to state that the sentence is life unless the individual accepts castration.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 6, 2013)

Homos and pedophiles are just 2 sides of the same pervert coin.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Homos and pedophiles are just 2 sides of the same pervert coin.



Then aren't you?

Your sexuality is not a choice either

So it is you, homos and pedophiles


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Homos and pedophiles are just 2 sides of the same pervert coin.



That makes as much sense as saying Islam and pedophilia are just sides of the same pervert coin.


----------



## Dante (Jan 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lobotomy should be part of a convicted pedophiles path out confinement, twenty years down the line.



That passes my bar for not being cruel and unusual punishment. After all they'd get their 'freedom' after a successful lobot


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"
> 
> Anyone that thinks it's a choice needs to ask themselves if there was a point in their life where they CHOSE to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.
> 
> ...



^^^^
Word.

All sexuality is hardwired, pedophiles included.

The difference between pedophilia and homosexuality is that homosexuals enter into a relationship under consent whereas children cannot consent under the law because society recognizes that the children do not have the cognitive capabilities to enter into a consensual sexual relationship with an adult regardless of sexuality.

So the OP, predictably, is a giant fail.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Dante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lobotomy should be part of a convicted pedophiles path out confinement, twenty years down the line.
> ...



And have 20 years in prison waiting for it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 6, 2013)

Heterosexuality is normal and natural in all mammals.

No other mammal besides humans engage in abnormal oral or anal sex.


Any farmer or rancher that has an animal that doesn't mate with the opposite sex.

Will be culled from the herd and sent to the slaughter house.    


A similar outcome should be considered for homosexuals in the interest of public safety and morality.


----------



## AmyNation (Jan 6, 2013)

I was always taught that sexuality is a spectrum, not an either or situation.

Btw, attempting to compare pedophiles and homosexuals shows a massive amount of ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 6, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"
> 
> Anyone that thinks it's a choice needs to ask themselves if there was a point in their life where they CHOSE to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.
> 
> ...



So....Since homosexuals and pedophiles are the same (as you said they are and also said they know they are wrong).....

Pedophiles are sick in the head because they just can't keep themselves from assaulting children.  So ALSO Homosexuals are sick in the head because they can't help but have sex with the same sex.....


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Jan 6, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> ...



I don't see any reason for this kind of hatred toward homosexuals, they don't seem to be harming anyone.If you want see people killed for their choice of lifestyle, then obviously your the one with problems. I do agree with executing pedophiles, whether they can control themselves or not they are not worth risking the saftey of children.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

450 species exhibit heterosexuality among some of its members.

1 species is homophobic, and Sunni Man is an example of that species' irrationality.



Sunni Man said:


> Heterosexuality is normal and natural in all mammals. No other mammal besides humans engage in abnormal oral or anal sex.  Any farmer or rancher that has an animal that doesn't mate with the opposite sex. Will be culled from the herd and sent to the slaughter house.   A similar outcome should be considered for homosexuals in the interest of public safety and morality.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"
> ...



The comparison was the genetic wiring not that homosexuals think they are wrong.

But I know you are psychologically badly damaged if you believe that connection exists.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Immortal_Echo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



The Sunni Man, etc., model that homosexuals should be incarcerated or executed is merely a fear of what will happen to him (them) as the pendulum continues to swing against them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

The OP is just asking a simple question.

Both homos and child molesters claim that their proclivities are not a "choice" and they can't change their behavior.

Society believes the homos and wants them to stay gay.

But thinks the pedophiles are lying and seeks to change their behavior.

Question: are they both a "choice" or just a "mental condition" that can be reversed?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

In your case, you are a 'mental condition' that can be reversed with incarceration and serious counseling and heavy drugs.

Homosexuals and heterosexual are hardwired.

Pedophiles, who can be either homo or hetero, commit awful crimes.  I am not worried about seeing they can change.  I am interested in making a frontal lobotomy a condition after 20 years of incarceration.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.
> ...



One also has to make the distinction between pedophilia and pederasty. Pedophilia has always been taboo in most cultures, while pederasty was an acceptable practice in some ancient cultures. 

For those who do not know, pedophiles are attracted to pre pubescents, usually very pre pubescent, while pederasts are attracted to pubescent and post pubescents.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> ...



do you understand consenting adults?

children dont consent they are manipulated by these people.


why cant you drop the hate that was ground into your brain by a religion who wants to kill people for god myth.


This is why people who know religions based on gods dont like religion.


You dont get the right to KILL people who are NOT part of your religion for not following your religion.


YOUR religion is NOT based ion facts its based on myth.


this is proof of it


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 7, 2013)

martybegan said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Its all child molestation


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



In some cultures it isnt. Go to other areas of the world and 12-13 year old girls marry 30-40 year old men all the time. What you dont see is people having sex with 6 year olds. 

Pedophila and pederasty are two different things.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> In your case, you are a 'mental condition' that can be reversed with incarceration and serious counseling and heavy drugs.
> 
> Homosexuals and heterosexual are hardwired.
> 
> Pedophiles, who can be either homo or hetero, commit awful crimes.  I am not worried about seeing they can change.  I am interested in making a frontal lobotomy a condition are 20 years of incarceration.



from what I understand about it it is the result of sexual imprinting.

They are victims of the same crimes and had their sexuality imprinted into an age of assualt.

Regaining the power that was taken from them.

Not all molested children become prepitraitors but some do


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> This is why people who know religions based on gods dont like religion.


Good example of a vodka induced TM'ism

Would make a great sig line..........


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 7, 2013)

Dante said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"
> ...


Then what is it? You cannot help who or what you are physically attracted to. I don't CHOOSE to check out women and engage in sexual behavior with them 

I've never found myself looking or thinking of men in a sexual nature and then catching myself. If you are straight you know this as well. Humans have instincts just like animals and that cannot be changed. Nobody would choose to live a life of being an outcast and treated like a leper. These people cannot help it, whether it's a gene or brain chemistry  I don't know, but I do know these are "animal instincts" that cannot be re-programmed.


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"
> 
> Anyone that thinks it's a choice needs to ask themselves if there was a point in their life where they CHOSE to be sexually attracted to the opposite sex.
> 
> ...



Indeed.

Genetic sexual deviants have no more choice about their preferences than dwarves have about their pant length.

Homosexuals, however, do not walk around in different skin colors than heterosexuals, and they are not physically challenged like dwarves, therefore they deserve no special treatment as a discriminated minority group. 

We can create all the law we want around preventing queer discrimination, but the fact will always remain that unlike blacks or dwarves who have no choice: Queers may CHOOSE TO BE SEEN regardless of consequences.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 7, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember a time in my life when I said to myself "Hmmm, who should I be physically attracted too?"
> ...


You are saying that Homosexuality is wrong, I didn't. There is nothing wrong with homosexuality. I said Pedophiles know it's wrong to engage in sex with young boys/girls but they cannot help it.

I have zero issue with homosexuality and can't wait for the day that they get to enjoy the same civil liberties that straight people get to "enjoy" (marriage)

Gay's are great people, they just engage in sexual behavior that doesn't meet YOUR criteria of what's right.... Get over it


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...


I am not saying people choose their sexual preferences and I am not saying people are born with them.

I think people err when framing the discussion around whether one is born with or choose a sexual preference. The more accurate framing is can people change their preferences...and that gets more complicated.

Genes and the brain. People misunderstand genetic science. We are all born with genes that do not always determine outcomes. People look to the new genetic science for definitive answers on questions that involve nurture as well as nature. 

People are not born with a fetish for boots, but there are people who no matter what you do with them will be attracted to boots. They do not choose to be attracted to boots, they just are,. Some want desperately to be 'normal' and not be attracted to boots. -- imagine that 

Brain development:
Psycho-sexual development happens at a very young age and we know that many preferences and fetishes become realized during the time a young adult starts to exhibit hormonal and testosterone changes during adolescence.

I think very few people can change their preferences, but on a spectrum I think people's preferences do change and evolve. Some people, very few, would be on opposite ends of any spectrum and any change would be hard to discern.  

the 'animal instinct' is the sexual urge itself. you are conflating the urge with how it is acted upon and in what way and with whom or what


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> They should either be locked away for life or killed.



They said the same thing about homo's 50 years ago. Still do in muslim countries.

But the winds of "change" that the libroids love so well are blowin', and soon pedophiles will be just as loved and accepted as homos are. It's the new, PROGRESSIVE, SECULAR America, brought to you by your friendly neighborhood liberals.


----------



## Dante (Jan 7, 2013)

Samson said:


> Genetic sexual deviants have no more...



Douchebagh say what?  

Where is the science for genetic sexual deviancy?


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.
> 
> Gays say that it's impossible to change; and reversion therapy to make them straight won't work because they were born that way..
> 
> ...



Homosexuals I can tolerate, but a pedo ? pedo's deserve to be skinned alive while hung upside down, to the knees and left hanging naked for the other disgusting scum to see. I bet then we would run out of second time offenders. Pedos need to be purged from the human race, not reformed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

007 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> ...



007 continues to peddle crap as if it were bread.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.
> 
> Gays say that it's impossible to change; and reversion therapy to make them straight won't work because they were born that way..
> 
> ...



The BIG difference is homosexuals are engaging in consensual activity between adults.  It should therefore be no one else's business.  This is not the case with pedophiles.


----------



## 007 (Jan 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Aaaaaww... can't handle the truth, boy?

You're a little libtard, own it, you love the homos and soon you'll be loving the pedos.

Because it's not their fault, they can't help it, and God forbid, no one is going to want to be called a PEDOPHOBE!

That's the way you Godless libroids keep redefining morality, and always further into the immoral gutter.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 7, 2013)

007 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



At what age did you first start offering your now famous blowjobs, and are you still only charging $5?

The guys who do my yardwork are really interested.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 7, 2013)

007 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> ...


I don't think anyone will love and accept pedophiles. Liberals or otherwise.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Unfortunately, you are mistaken.



> Dan Savage "We Should Acknowledge The Existence of Good Pedophiles



Dan Savage "We Should Acknowledge The Existence of Good Pedophiles&rdquo; - RPVNetwork


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Wow.  A data set of, let's see here....

One whole guy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

007 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



  You are such a goober, a homophobic, a racist, a birfer, an individual who hates America and hate our Savior.  What is wrong with you?


----------



## martybegan (Jan 7, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Its the pederasts you have to watch out for. Most of NAMBLA isnt actually pedophiles, but pederasts. It was also one of the organzations at the front of the early gay rights movement. They have since been kicked out of most mainstream gay rights movements, and thier participation is being whitewashed as much as possible.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


That's one guy though 

It's very unfair to say that liberals will accept them


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



I responded to a post that suggested no one would accept pedophiles.  I provided an example...a guy doing just that who happens to be a leading figure in the liberal/gay movement.

Want another example?  How about Judith Levine, the liberal academic who released the book, ''Harmful to Minors: The Perils of Protecting Children from Sex,''.  She argues that it is harmful to protect children from sexual activity.  She goes so far as to encourage adults to not think prudishly about sexual activity between adults and children.  She even advocates for the ''rights'' of children to be able to ''give their consent'' for ''legal'' and ''healthy'' sexual activity with adults.

Now you have two examples.  There are more if you care to look.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



There are more but I agree with you. I would never state that all liberal accept pedophiles.  Several do however and that's just sick if you ask me.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



B4U-ACT

Pedophile apologist who want to normalize raping kids.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Holy shit!  They describe themselves as a "unique collaborative effort between minor-attracted people and mental health professionals to promote communication and understanding between the two groups"

Well isn't that lovely?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

50 years ago, no one would have ever imagined that today we would have homo marriage and faggots openly serving in the military.

So it's not a stretch to imagine that 50 years from now pedophilia will be a civil rights issue and eventually ruled normal and legal.

And anyone who speaks out against it will be labeled as a bigot and pedophobic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Too Stupid.  Two persons out of six billion?  Ms Levine needs a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

Overwhelmingly the world does not accept pedophilia.  There is no issue here at all of great significance.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Again, I never made such an blanket accusation.  I only pointed out a few examples of support for pedophilia after someone suggested no one would support such things.  To suggest otherwise would be, well, stupid.



> Ms Levine needs a frontal lobotomy



I agree.


----------



## cereal_killer (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^ That's like saying Glen Beck or Limbaugh and Akin speak for all Conservatives...there's wacko's everywhere.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 7, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



My point is that they're statistically insignificant.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> 50 years ago, no one would have ever imagined that today we would have homo marriage and faggots openly serving in the military.
> 
> So it's not a stretch to imagine that 50 years from now pedophilia will be a civil rights issue and eventually ruled normal and legal.
> 
> And anyone who speaks out against it will be labeled as a bigot and pedophobic.



I would trade my life to kill just one pedo slowly. I will gladly ware the title of pedophobic. Pedo's are the poster children for retroactive abortion.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



I suspect you're correct.  However, there are several people in positions of influence who advocate pedophilia.  I already mentioned Dan Savage.  How about one of President Obama's Czars?

Kevin Jennings was Obama's "Safe School Czar".  He  detailed an incident in which he did not report an underage student who told him he was having sex with older men.  He also praised on Harry Hay, the founder of NAMBLA (the National Man/Boy Love Association).

NAMBLA-gate: The Strange Case of Kevin Jennings, Part One

Good grief!

So, you're right, we don't have statistically significant support of raping kids but my goodness, we sure have more than a few high profile folks advocating it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

Good grief, e-flat minor!  Laura Bush killed a man, so all of Bush's administration is suspect of being vehicular homicide candidates.

To all here.  Bozo is using Accuracy In Media for his sources.  aim is one of the most anti-American loon sites on the net.  It associates John Boehner with "Obama's Marxism".

These people are every bit in the same league as the people they attack.


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > 50 years ago, no one would have ever imagined that today we would have homo marriage and faggots openly serving in the military.
> ...



Thanks for sharing.

Based on the radical changes in social acceptance of sexual deviants within the past 50 years, lucky you may be able to identify pedophiles much more easily in a future where they can marry 10 year olds.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

After the courts finally grant pedophiles the legal right to molest.

The next group to step up and demand their civil rights will be the sex with animals people.

Because if a man can't marry and have sex with his pet dog or favorite horse.

Are any of us really free??


----------



## Samson (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> After the courts finally grant pedophiles the legal right to molest.
> 
> The next group to step up and demand their civil rights will be the sex with animals people.
> 
> ...



How old does a horse need to be before it can marry?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> After the courts finally grant pedophiles the legal right to molest.
> 
> The next group to step up and demand their civil rights will be the sex with animals people.
> 
> ...



Your understanding of consent and criminal law is as profound as your Downs Syndrome, Aisha.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> 50 years ago, no one would have ever imagined that today we would have homo marriage and faggots openly serving in the military.
> 
> So it's not a stretch to imagine that 50 years from now pedophilia will be a civil rights issue and eventually ruled normal and legal.
> 
> And anyone who speaks out against it will be labeled as a bigot and pedophobic.



So if pedophilia becomes legal, will the kids have to give their permission before they get fucked? as it currently stands now, kids cannot give consent for sex anyways.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2013)

Samson said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > After the courts finally grant pedophiles the legal right to molest.
> ...



How does the horse give consent?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

Ask the faggot poster mjollnir right above you.

He seems to have all of the answers when it comes to perverts legal rights and their pathetic lifestyle........


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 7, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > 50 years ago, no one would have ever imagined that today we would have homo marriage and faggots openly serving in the military.
> ...



As it stands, in most states (Texas) it is perfictly fine to have sex with children. Not teens mind you but 10 and under. Pedo's dont get prosecuted until they rack up a long list of victims. My fear is that this part of your comment "kids have to give their permission before they get fucked?" is what is trying to be accomplished by the guys at B4U-ACT.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

Samson said:


> How old does a horse need to be before it can marry?


I think the term for people against under aged equine marriage is a ponyphile.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Ask the faggot poster mjollnir right above you.
> 
> He seems to have all of the answers when it comes to perverts legal rights and their pathetic lifestyle........



You can beg all you'd like, but you can't suck my dick, Tinkerbell.

Get up off your knees and close that gaping mouth of yours.

You're embarrassing yourself again.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Huh? its ok to have sex with a 10 year old in Texas?


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 7, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No. And that was stupid for me to say, but, Texas is very lax on first, second, and third time offenders. The man who got my Daughter is going before the grand jury for accusation #2.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 7, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



Dude I am so sorry to hear that, this country is a disgrace in the way it handles these matters. If we were in Saudi Arabia that guy would be in the dirt by now.


----------



## eflatminor (Jan 7, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> The man who got my Daughter is going before the grand jury for accusation #2.



I am so sorry to hear that.  Breaks my heat.  I wish you and your daughter piece, and justice, if that's even possible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



That's awful.  I will keep you and your daughter in my thoughts.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...


I hope he gets sent to prison and is put in general population.

That way the inmates can administer some prison justice to him.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dante said:


> There is no gay gene. But poor ignorant Sunni is lost.  Behavioral preferences can be imprinted upon a small baby or child during development, that is hard or impossible to change. It's how teh brain works.
> 
> Looking for it in genes without understanding how genes work is where Sunni-tool errs.. as it is where advocates of 'born gay' err



Actually Sunni brings up a good point. The natural course is an adult male and female (you can argue different but only a male and women can create a baby, even a lesbian couple needs a sperm donor)! Yet our society is now accepting of gays and gay marriage, which in my opinion is a good thing. The reason, I and others like me accept it, because we believe they are born that way and they can't help who they are attracted to. 

However, pedophiles, like the Prophet Mohammad, say they can't help themselves either. They are wired to be attracted to children. Same thing with bigamist (yet that is a stretch) and zoophilia (sex with animals)! So cases of incest use the same excuse! 

So if you allow gay marriage (which I support) where do you draw the line and what is the reason?  

My reason to allow gay marriage is consensual adults of sound mind. In the case of pedophiles like Prophet Mohammad, it's not consensual because children like Aisha are too young to comprehend the sexual relationship and are too easily manipulated by a older mind. Zoophila, like what Arabs do in the desert to their goats, is a sick and they should shoot themselves (easy answer)! Bigamist are consensual adults, so am inclined to say why outlaw it! It worked well in Big Love!


----------



## Politico (Jan 7, 2013)

Dante said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



So he can hates on the gays.


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 7, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Yes, i think homosexuality is wrong.  But i never said they weren't great people.  God loves them, even though he hates what they do.  

Yes, i don't think it's right....and i don't have to get over it!  These are my feelings, and you're trying to tell me how i should think.  I don't hate them for what they do, i just don't agree with it.  

What if we ALL thought the same way.....this would be a very boring world!


----------



## MaryL (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni is a Muslim sect, I assume you chose that. Did you?  Did you choose to be a man? OK, I never heard of a bunch of Gay extremist   crashing planes into Manhattan.  You think we              need more hate on this board, don't we? You are deflecting because you feel guilty or something?  Hmm. I am not defending gays or pedphiles. I am not bashing Muslims.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Jan 7, 2013)

MaryL said:


> Sunni is a Muslim sect, I assume you chose that. Did you?  Did you choose to be a man? OK, I never heard of a bunch of Gay extremist   crashing planes into Manhattan.  You think we              need more hate on this board, don't we? You are deflecting because you feel guilty or something?  Hmm. I am not defending gays or pedphiles. I am not bashing Muslims.



It's not hate to point out bad harmful behavior, which is what homosexuality is.  Homosapiens are heterosexual by nature.  I could care less if two men want to swap body fluids, but don't bring an agenda to our classrooms and teach our children that it's normal.  That's what most people object to.  If God is not allowed in our schools, then neither should the new-age progressive agenda.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 7, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni is a Muslim sect, I assume you chose that. Did you?  Did you choose to be a man? OK, I never heard of a bunch of Gay extremist   crashing planes into Manhattan.  You think we              need more hate on this board, don't we? You are deflecting because you feel guilty or something?  Hmm. I am not defending gays or pedphiles. I am not bashing Muslims.
> ...



^^^^^


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni is a Muslim sect, I assume you chose that. Did you?  Did you choose to be a man? OK, I never heard of a bunch of Gay extremist   crashing planes into Manhattan.  You think we              need more hate on this board, don't we? You are deflecting because you feel guilty or something?  Hmm. I am not defending gays or pedphiles. I am not bashing Muslims.
> ...



Yours is "Dead Argument Stumbling."  The folks under 35 overwhelmingly disagree with you, and their vision will rule the country, not yours.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 7, 2013)

We are hoping he go's this time. But its not just her, its TONS of children getting cheated by a lack of justice. My compulsion it to slice the cock sucker throat. Like any grown up, I do not act on it. Pedo's seem to have a hard time doing that. This is why it is not worth it to "reform" them.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Jan 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



My argument is common sense, something that has been tossed out and replaced with the new-age progressive agenda, which will ultimately fail and end up in the trash pile of all the other "isms" and socialist experiments because they are against nature.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Rarely happens. The system coddles them. She is well, has been for two years. We just want this one to stick. Funny thing is, I got busted with an ounce of mean green, and I get sentenced in march. No big, they are going to hurt my wallet. You face a rape' molestation charge, it takes months to hit the grand jury and work through.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > AsheedMidrarwz said:
> ...



Doesn't mattah, my friend.  Your argument will be tossed out, and I imagine anyone who tries to conflate heterosexuality or homosexuality in the future will be treated like the KKK or jihadists of today.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 7, 2013)

^^^^^^^ JakeOff loves to pontificate about his warped homo vision of the world.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 7, 2013)

Now comes the homo-erotica of Sunni Man as he fling taunts because he has nothing else.





Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^^^^ JakeOff loves to pontificate about his warped homo vision of the world.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now comes the homo-erotica of Sunni Man as he fling taunts because he has nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful!  It's Sunni's favorite way of begging for passive anal.

Down at his (ahem) 'men's club', his nickname is "Mouthful, the Rough Trade Elf".


----------



## Zoom (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.
> 
> Gays say that it's impossible to change; and reversion therapy to make them straight won't work because they were born that way..
> 
> ...


Serious question .   Could you ever see yourself with a Man?  It doesn't feel right to you does it.   Same for gay men.  They feel the EXACT sake way about sleeping with women.   It's that simple.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.
> 
> Gays say that it's impossible to change; and reversion therapy to make them straight won't work because they were born that way..
> 
> ...



Straight people never chose to be straight. If they did, they would have chosen between being gay or straight. Why would they consider being gay if they weren't gay to begin with?

Pedophiles don't choose to be attracted to kids, they just are. Its just one of natures big fuck ups. That doesn't mean that their actions are okay - they are not, but they shouldn't necessarily be condemned for having feelings they can't control.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 7, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Heterosexuality is normal and natural in all mammals.
> 
> No other mammal besides humans engage in abnormal oral or anal sex.
> 
> ...



What is the difference between a man sucking on a mans penis, and a woman sucking on the same mans penis? (excuse the crudeness) Its the same damned thing, what does it matter what the person has between their legs?

And there are many mammals that engage in homosexual acts.


----------



## Sherry (Jan 7, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Both gays and child molesters say their behavior is not a "choice" because they were born that way. Although, no gay or pedophile gene has ever been found and isolated by medical science.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 8, 2013)

A psychotic killer kills because of his uncontrollable psychosis.  Society still has to lock him away or execute him.  Pedophilia should have a simple sentence: 20 years in the pen and a frontal lobotomy a year before being released.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 8, 2013)

Sherry said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I don't mean that they shouldn't be condemned when they ACT on their feelings, because acting on it would be a crime. But if they have an attraction to children, and have never acted on it, there is no reason to condemn them - they haven't yet done anything wrong, and this is when they should be helped to deal with their feelings, to make it less likely they would act on them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 8, 2013)

Noomi said:


> And there are many mammals that engage in homosexual acts.


That is a lie used by homos to try and legitimize their perverted agenda.

Humans are the only mammals who engage in oral and anal sex with the same sex.

No other species does that...........


----------



## NLT (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> The OP is just asking a simple question.
> 
> Both homos and child molesters claim that their proclivities are not a "choice" and they can't change their behavior.
> 
> ...



Was Muhammed an hard wired Pedo?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, Sunni Man has absolutely lies when he insists that other species do not engage in homosexual activity.



Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > And there are many mammals that engage in homosexual acts.
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeffrey Dahmer claimed that his cannibalism wasn't a choice.   The mentally ill do not have a choice, they are compelled.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 8, 2013)

Cannibals, pedophiles, and homosexuals, all claim their behavior isn't a "choice"...........


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 8, 2013)

I have sex with strippers, its not a choice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Cannibals, pedophiles, and homosexuals, all claim their behavior isn't a "choice"...........


So do heterosexuals.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> I have sex with strippers, its not a choice.



I hope it is for them, HG.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I have sex with strippers, its not a choice.
> ...


----------



## earlycuyler (Jan 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> A psychotic killer kills because of his uncontrollable psychosis.  Society still has to lock him away or execute him.  Pedophilia should have a simple sentence: 20 years in the pen and a frontal lobotomy a year before being released.




Death would be best, but castration so there is no possibility of it breeding.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 8, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > A psychotic killer kills because of his uncontrollable psychosis.  Society still has to lock him away or execute him.  Pedophilia should have a simple sentence: 20 years in the pen and a frontal lobotomy a year before being released.
> ...



OK, if not execution, disabling through castration and frontal lobotomy.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Pedophiles cannot be cured, the best the pros can hope for is supression.
> ...



There is a death penalty in many countries for pedophiles and homosexuals.
Both acts are considered to be obscene and crimes against humanity.
Sick acts by sick people.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 8, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Cannibals, pedophiles, and homosexuals, all claim their behavior isn't a "choice"...........
> ...


Heterosexuals do not have to choose to be straight.

It is the normal default position for humans to be attracted to the opposite sex.

But they can make a "choice" to become pedophiles, rapists, cannibals, murders, or homosexuals.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why would anyone make that choice?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



At what age did you decide to suck as much cock as you do?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 Beats the heck out of me why they choose to do these things??

But a murder makes a choice to kill someone.
A rapist makes a choice to grab a woman and rape her.
The cannibal makes a choice to dine on human flesh.
And a homosexual makes a choice to have his fudge packed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunni Man, even by the words of The Prophet, peace be upon his head, is wrong.


----------



## Noomi (Jan 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You can choose to be a rapist or a cannibal, they are not sexual orientations, but there is no evidence that sexuality is chosen.


----------



## jtpr312 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dante said:


> There is no gay gene. But poor ignorant Sunni is lost.  Behavioral preferences can be imprinted upon a small baby or child during development, that is hard or impossible to change. It's how teh brain works.
> 
> Looking for it in genes without understanding how genes work is where Sunni-tool errs.. as it is where advocates of 'born gay' err



So you agree, people are not born that way, it's a learned behavior?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > There is no gay gene. But poor ignorant Sunni is lost.  Behavioral preferences can be imprinted upon a small baby or child during development, that is hard or impossible to change. It's how teh brain works.
> ...



It's impossible for it for homosexuality to be a learned behavior, dunce.

There would have been no first homosexual.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 12, 2013)

Homosexuality must be made a crime, just as pedophilia is a crime and rape is also a crime.
It is high time that we all realize how insane it is for us to accept this criminal lifestyle as normal,
it isn't!.


----------



## Immortal_Echo (Jan 12, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Homosexuality must be made a crime, just as pedophilia is a crime and rape is also a crime.
> It is high time that we all realize how insane it is for us to accept this criminal lifestyle as normal,
> it isn't!.



pedophilia and rape are crimes forced upon a *victim*. homosexuality may not be natural, but there`s no reason to make it a crime. Why would you compare a crime to a lifestyle?


----------



## novasteve (Jan 12, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Ah so by your words, since they are victims of their sexuality, pedophelia and bestiality and necrophelia shouldn't be crimes because they didn't choose their sexualities.


----------



## novasteve (Jan 12, 2013)

Immortal_Echo said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality must be made a crime, just as pedophilia is a crime and rape is also a crime.
> ...



If they raised the age of consent to 20, then having sex with a 19 year old would be a crime too.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 12, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Heterosexuality and homosexuality normally occur in species.

Both hetero and homo can in pedophilia and bestiality and necrophilia.  The first two require consent by adults.  By virtue in the last three categories of the victims' inability to consent, they are criminal activities.


----------



## Samson (Jan 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Still, its probably important to investigate that necrophillia and pediophillia may exist in other species.

You never know when this might become revelant enough to use in an aguement defending some deviant's behaviour.


----------



## jtpr312 (Jan 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Eating feces and your young also occurs in many species what's your freaking point?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 13, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



You have not shown a connection morally, legally, or logically at all, jtpr312.  Move along, until you do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 13, 2013)

Samson said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > novasteve said:
> ...



Samson, if homosexuality or heterosexuality bother you, then don't engage in the behavior.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Homosexuality must be made a crime, just as pedophilia is a crime and rape is also a crime.





Do you think that if it's made a crime your gay thoughts will go away? Did Tom Cruise tell you that, 52nd Loser?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tuEaG-buvo&NR=1]family guy - gay thoughts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 17, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Homosexuality must be made a crime, just as pedophilia is a crime and rape is also a crime.
> ...



Race mixers like you should also be imprsioned.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Race mixers like you should also be imprsioned [sic].






Should be 'what,' you illiterate fucking moron? Get out of my country, loser.


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it is odd how our Society views normal healthy men as pedophiles when they are in their thierties but like 17 year old Girls (which is healthy and normal since women are best looking at that Age) but approves of gay relationships which is quiete abnormal. that doesnt just add up to me to make sense


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 17, 2013)

i think pedophilia is when you like only real children like 8 year olds. and i dont defend pedophilia i make the case against homosexuality


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 17, 2013)

InquiringMind said:


> I think it is odd how our Society views normal healthy men as pedophiles when they are in their thierties but like 17 year old Girls (which is healthy and normal since women are best looking at that Age) but approves of gay relationships which is quiete abnormal. that doesnt just add up to me to make sense



Because people like Unkotare, and other white males are not like the majority 
of people in the world, they approve of sodomy. This is not normal, they are not 
normal.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 17, 2013)

Where do some people get their ideas, or can we even call them that?

The death penalty for homosexuality? Anyone, and I seriously mean anyone, who truly believes that desperately needs mental help.

As for pedophilia, it is revealing that someone thinks 17 year old girls are the acme of feminine sexiness. However, the age of consent is 16 in many areas, so that is not a problem in reality. Otherwise, forcing oneself on anyone else is criminal, and even worse on a child. That should be controlled in whatever is the most effective way.


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 17, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> Where do some people get their ideas, or can we even call them that?
> 
> The death penalty for homosexuality? Anyone, and I seriously mean anyone, who truly believes that desperately needs mental help.
> 
> As for pedophilia, it is revealing that someone thinks 17 year old girls are the acme of feminine sexiness. However, the age of consent is 16 in many areas, so that is not a problem in reality. Otherwise, forcing oneself on anyone else is criminal, and even worse on a child. That should be controlled in whatever is the most effective way.



why is it revealing will you now say that im pedophile? i think 17-19 years is where a woman is best looking, of course it depends on the individual some individuals look better when aged though. but as a General rule you cant look better when you are 40 then as a 18 year old


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 17, 2013)

InquiringMind said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Where do some people get their ideas, or can we even call them that?
> ...



Read the post again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Race haters and homophobes and pedophiles are the part of what was bad in America in the past and to a bit today.

Now we just keep outing them every time they act up, jailing them when they break the law, kill them when the resist.  The younger generations think the haters are crazy and will have nothing to do with them.  The haters will hate themselves out of existence.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2013)

52ndStreet said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is odd how our Society views normal healthy men as pedophiles when they are in their thierties but like 17 year old Girls (which is healthy and normal since women are best looking at that Age) but approves of gay relationships which is quiete abnormal. that doesnt just add up to me to make sense
> ...




Do you really consider yourself "normal," you frightened, dishonest little idiot?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 17, 2013)

InquiringMind said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Where do some people get their ideas, or can we even call them that?
> ...




You should stop pursuing this line of reasoning.


----------



## jtpr312 (Jan 17, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No sorry slick, YOU said it happens normally in other species, I said so does eating feces and your young.  Now you go eat yourself a big pile of dump, I mean other species do it so it must therefore be natural and normal behavior for humans according to you, or admit your argument is bs and move on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I understand that other species mate with their litter mates, and that certainly describes the southern crackers I have known.  Hey, by your standards, you will be known . . .


----------

